# Eminence Speaker for Traynor Dyna Gain 30D



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have the Traynor Dyna Gain 30D, which is a solid-state combo, 30 watts with a 12" Celestion Super 65 speaker.

I play 90% on the clean channel, mostly blues, occasional jazz.

Just play at home, occasional jam sessions in basement, garage, or small church settings.

I would like to swap an Eminence speaker, under $100, into my amp.

Any recommendations? So far, I am looking at Swamp Thang, The Tonker, The Wizard, & The Governor.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Traynor had an old DynaGain model with an Eminence Governor that sounded incredible -- I thought it was a new tube amp when I heard it being played the first time. That being said, I play with overdrive about 60% of the time. I'd still recommend it. It's a huge improvement over the stock speaker. Also check out the Cannabis Rex.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks a million!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If it's any help, similarly, I put an Eminence Lil Buddy (Patriot series) in a Traynor DG15R for a substantial improvement in tone. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mooh, I was inspired by your post to get an Eminence!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Mooh, I was inspired by your post to get an Eminence!


Mooh's thread encouraged me to try the L'il Buddy speaker...I'm very pleased with mine (in a SF Princeton Reverb)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. Thanks to Terry at Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products too, because he always has some insights based on a pretty thorough knowledge of Eminence and of what other musicians are using happily. 

There are so many good amps out there saddled with crapola (or at least mismatched) speakers. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Thanks guys. Thanks to Terry at Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products too, because he always has some insights based on a pretty thorough knowledge of Eminence and of what other musicians are using happily.
> 
> Couldn't agree more. Terry is a great guy, which is why I use them as my supplier. A lot of the knowledge he sports come from his larger dealers, like myself, who sell more "directly" to musicians.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tim...Have you tried the new 8" speakers Terry has? I was wondering about maybe 4 or 6 of them in a cab.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Tim...Have you tried the new 8" speakers Terry has? I was wondering about maybe 4 or 6 of them in a cab.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Hey Mooh, Yes, I have one of each model here now, in a 2x8 open back. Together they sound great. One is middy while the other is more scooped and breaks up fast. Not sure what I would compare them to. They are their own beast. I'll most likely be using 2 of each in my 4x8 cabs very soon. I haven't messed with them separately yet, but Terry has been bugging me to do just that. I'll have to make some time soon. Between 4 bands and the cabs, time is not something I have a lot of  
Terry is going to get me some specs on them soon. As of now, I know they are 8 ohms and around 20 watts. 

Tim


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hmmm...I kinda want to load a 4x8 cab with them to use with a variety of amps. I've looked at your site and think I'll go that route. Maybe 2 8s and a 10.

Anyway, I've only tried the 8s in cheapo amps with some improvement in tone. Finding a decent sounding amp equipped with an 8" speaker in order to experiment is harder than I thought it would be.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

